# Old school C W Racing BMX



## Keith (Aug 6, 2011)

I Just picked up this bike in a deal with a guy, I mess with the old stuff and like the 26 inch Balloon bikes as wiingell. but I have some deep roots in BMX as well, As a child in the early mid sixties we were doin our own form of BMX racing on modified bikes.Then in the 80s I volunteered some of my off shift time at the local BMX Club. Well my daughter went along with me,and wanted to start  racing,I let her on one condition...she had to race in the boys division cause there just wasnt much competition in the boys, So before the season was over we were racing all over Illinois, and some National events. Well as it turned out she caught the eye of Ade owner of Lil Ades Bike Shop in Pekin IL.  She went on that year to be the State Champ in Illinois  Boys division. Ive posted a few Pics of a bike I just got,I put air in the tires in it and it was ready to ride...1st thing I did was rode down some steps and away I went. The thing is perfect I have the original pads off after its 1st bath, Its all chromalloy, Race ready, it has some surface rust that is coming off very easy without pitting. Plan is to detail it and go from there I might replace the grips with some NOS and replace the decals that need it. I m thinking of selling it when done to help fund my dream bike. I have all the numbers and spent the whole evening reading CW Racing site . Anybody familiar with this bike?
Thanks
Keith


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 6, 2011)

*Early 80's*

Nice find.  Good to know they're still out there


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 6, 2011)

*Early 80's*

Just a guess but it looks like an early 80's frame/fork.

Does it have a serial number?  The earliest frames didn't.

Pretty nice Original.  I wouldn't do anything other than a detail(clean & polish) if you plan on selling it.  Most BMX guys would prefer to leave it as found.


----------



## jmagruder10 (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought and sold two CW Bmx freestyle bikes last year , Found both in the same week from two different places. I got $250 for one and $150 for the other.


----------



## Keith (Aug 6, 2011)

*Pictures?*



jmagruder10 said:


> I bought and sold two CW Bmx freestyle bikes last year , Found both in the same week from two different places. I got $250 for one and $150 for the other.



 Got any pictures of them or info ? that seems pretty low priced for a Cw Racing bike especially ole School.
Keith


----------



## Keith (Aug 6, 2011)

*Just detailing it*



hzqw2l said:


> Just a guess but it looks like an early 80's frame/fork.
> 
> Does it have a serial number?  The earliest frames didn't.
> 
> Pretty nice Original.  I wouldn't do anything other than a detail(clean & polish) if you plan on selling it.  Most BMX guys would prefer to leave it as found.




_t does have a serial number on the bottom of the crank housing.  DSRM    41008861   I think your right Im just gonna detail it, although a part out would be very lucrative. I will see what my best options are  t's in goood shape and cleans up well, although it is driving me crazy not to put some NOS grips, decals and pedals. It would look like new with some pitting on the seat post I know one thing it sure is getting parts off this tha n the  43 year ole bike I just parted out.   My sponser now days is PB Blaster LOL_


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 4, 2011)

I like them older Chrome BMX bikes like this


----------



## Keith (Dec 4, 2011)

*old Chrome bike  CW Racing?*

Are you interested in this one...We are thinking of selling Worke perfect Could use a back tire otherwise its a nice vintage ready to ride. PM me if you want more ino or phone number


----------



## Mr Brass (Jun 22, 2012)

that is not a CW frame or forks mate,the DS in the serial number indicates that it is a an akisu made by the DodSun factory,hence the DS. the stem and possibly the bars are CW and if you still have the stem and the rims,i would like to purchase them from you.lmk if this is possible. thanks

Mr Brass


----------



## Mr Brass (Jun 22, 2012)

i hope the pic turns out correct,but this is a CW mate


----------



## Mr Brass (Jun 23, 2012)

hzqw2l said:


> Just a guess but it looks like an early 80's frame/fork.
> 
> Does it have a serial number?  The earliest frames didn't.
> 
> Pretty nice Original.  I wouldn't do anything other than a detail(clean & polish) if you plan on selling it.  Most BMX guys would prefer to leave it as found.






http://www.cw-racing.com/

you will find all CW's came with a serial,each serial is according to model


----------

